# French SOLIDEX Jars



## Krazey (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a load of French canning jars that I need help dating.
 They are embossed with the name SOLIDEX. 
 The one on the desk in front of me has very faint seam lines going to the top. The pontil (?) is slightly off-centre. There is a "G" towards the right side of the base. No other identification marks at all. This one doesn't have a size, but I measured it and it takes about 3/4litre. They are all a clear green colour.
 When I first got these jars I did find a web site that gave some information on them, but (typically) I didn't book mark it and several years down the line I need that information. I seem to recall that the factory closed about 1934/5 but I'm not certain about that.
 Can anyone jog my memory?

 Thanks
 Krazey


----------



## epackage (Jun 29, 2011)

This seller thinks the 50's...and I'm gonna assume there is no pontil...Jim

 http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:FhvbtRfcbmUJ:cgi.ebay.com.au/FRENCH-VINTAGE-PRESERVING-JAR-GREEN-SOLIDEX-BOTTLE-1lt-/200590395502+SOLIDEX+jar&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com


----------



## epackage (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks like all there jars were green and it seems they also made this "milk saver"....

 http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Vintage-Solidex-Glass-Milk-Saver-Original-Box-Great-/370503657915?pt=UK_Collectables_Kitchenalia_RL&hash=item5643bd29bb&clk_rvr_id=244678507245&x=42&y=10


----------



## Krazey (Jun 30, 2011)

Good morning.
 Thanks for those links.
 MOH thinks I'm totally Krazey as I spent most of last night looking for sites about these jars. I've also had a look through all my Solidex jars and they all have a "pontil" so I assume the jar on EBay also has one. That type of lid faded out in the late 40's/early 50's so I also assume that jar is 40's rather than 50's. I can't see, so assuming (again) his has a complete seam which dates it after early 1930's. These assumptions date the bottles between early 1930's and early/mid 1950's. Narrows the dating down a bit. Now I need to find out about the factory. A French friend has told me that his grand father worked at Solidex and the company sold out sometime in the 30's/40's. Their bottling plant was phased out during the early 50's (my French is not brilliant and his English is just as bad so some of the translation is possibly WAY out). The new owners continued making Electric Insulators until 80's/90's.
 My friend thinks the milk savers were phased out in the mid 50's.
 One problem is that most of the sites I have found (and that's not to many) are all in French and I can't _read_ French. Goodle Translator is not the best tool in the world.


----------



## Dansalata (Jun 30, 2011)

not a pontil...that is a mark from a abm... bottle machine...good luck on your research...


----------



## Krazey (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks Dansalata
 My "antiques dealer" friend said it was a pontil but I wasn't sure which is why I "?" the first remark.

 I'm finally having a massive clear out so I've decided these bottles have to go - along with many other types that have accumalated over the years.(also got a stack of biscuit/sugar/whisky tins, but that's another subject) It would be helpful if I could find out positive things about the bottles but it's now more to inform possible future customers than my own needs. If I can't find anything then I can always say "I think it's ---- ". 
 Now all I defo need is a price guage. Any thoughts on a value? 
 I did sell one bottle recently on an American site. It had no markings at all except the word "MOTTET" and the size 2 litres. I put it up for 15â‚¬ and it went in hours of getting on line. Made me think it was undervalued. I'm not greedy and I thought 15â‚¬ was a fair price but I did wonder.

 Another French friend has just walked in and he says it's definately not much more recent than late 30's as they stopped producing coloured glass for bottling fruit in the very early 40's. He and another friend collect and research old things so he knows more what he's talking about than most "antique dealers" that I know. He just doesn't know much about this make of bottle. (GIANT SIGH!!!)


----------



## Krazey (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, found out that the solidex factory was in Folembray, Aisne, France. Can't understand much more as I really do have difficulty reading French and the OnLine Translation doesnt make much sense. I'll have to wait until a Fr speaking friend pops round.


----------



## Thomahawk (Sep 8, 2011)

I am searching for a lid or a complete Solidex 250g jar since my hubby accidentally dropped ours and broke the lid. The lid would be green (or blue/green) and measure approx. 3 3/4 outside diameter and 3 1/8 on the lip (that's the inside measure of the jar top). Would love to hear from anyone who might be have this. Thank you.


----------



## coreya (Sep 8, 2011)

The solidex is a decent jar and a picture of it or them would help. The red book has a solidex in oval listed and described as smooth lip hinged lid in green and 1 1/2 ltr in size booked at 50-75. No idea on the montet


----------

